# 18' Shallow Sport Classic



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2020)

1988 shallow sport with a 2018 115hp mercury. The boat was completely rebuilt by Shallow Sport with new stringers, transom, fuel tank, center console, and deck. I have receipt for this. The motor has around 105 hours on it and oil changes keep up. Wet Sounds sound bar, Lowrance HDS 8, power pole with remote and installed controls, led light bar, 24V 80lb thrust Minn Kota I-Pilot with Optima batteries with a delta volt sports man series on board charger and jack plate. The trailer has been rebuilt, with new axle, new bunks, new wheels and tire added with spare hub. I also have receipt for this. Boat has been kept under cover and washed after every use Email, Call or Tex if I canâ€™t answer if you are interested. 361 489 5860 Asking $29,500 lights were being replaced at the time of pics were being taken
[email protected]


----------

